# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  suggestions on how to cycle sustanon 250

## EagleQB

I have just finished reading about all the horrible things people are saying about sustanon 250. I am about to go on my second cycle since a year ago. I planned on taking 500 mg per week, but I am now learing that is not very beneficial. I did the same cylcle last year for six weeks, and I will be doing eight weeks this year. If I had read first I don't think I would have gotten sust again, although I did have great gains taking it last year for only six weeks. 

Facts are that I have 16 ampules, I will not be able to get more, or be able to switch with something else. what will be the most beneficial way of taking it for the amount that I have?

also I will been taking armidex daily, but when should I start the clomid? I forget what I did last year.

----------


## keylock

week 1 250mg, week 2-4 500mg, week 5-6 750mg, week 7 500mg week 8 250mg
2 weeks after last shot take clomid

thats what I would go with, similar to my 2 cycle  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## jaja

> I have just finished reading about all the horrible things people are saying about sustanon 250. I am about to go on my second cycle since a year ago. I planned on taking 500 mg per week, but I am now learing that is not very beneficial. I did the same cylcle last year for six weeks, and I will be doing eight weeks this year. If I had read first I don't think I would have gotten sust again, although I did have great gains taking it last year for only six weeks. 
> 
> Facts are that I have 16 ampules, I will not be able to get more, or be able to switch with something else. what will be the most beneficial way of taking it for the amount that I have?
> 
> also I will been taking armidex daily, but when should I start the clomid? I forget what I did last year.


 alright bro,just wondering what bad info you had on sustanon as i was looking to get some...cheers pal.

----------


## hell_boy

I finished omnadren cycle recetnly.Same stuff as sust and i was damn happy with my results.I have no clue why people say its bad products

I was taking 1ml 250mg EOD to have oprtimal bood levels.
Cycle lasted 12weeks and i stacked it with dbols as kickstart.

My next cycle is going to be 1g omna and 600deca for 14weeks

later

----------


## jucinator

I like to use sustanon to .I take 250 EOD and it works great for me , but I think you should always take atleast 2 kinds of roids in a cycle even better 3 .

----------


## bigtwin

16 amps??? two injections a week for 2 months. perfect amount.

----------


## cjduncs

> week 1 250mg, week 2-4 500mg, week 5-6 750mg, week 7 500mg week 8 250mg
> 2 weeks after last shot take clomid
> 
> thats what I would go with, similar to my 2 cycle


Don't pyramid man, its stupid as long as you're eating right and doing the proper pct. I did a 8 week cycle last year of deca at 300mg/wk and sus 400/wk. The gains were incredible and I kept the levels constant. Dont even frontload.

----------


## jucinator

i love to font load , off the subject That avatar of LOU FRAGINO is bad ass. hes a bad ass big lou. meet him in person at a convention about 8 years ago in chicago he is so big in person i pissed on myself, just kidding but hes HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## juicy juicy

I don't know why people talking SHIT about sus-250, I personly love the sus-250, last time when I did 12weeks sus-cycle, I gain 19lb, and I did not get any water puffyness, and I was just takeing 250mg week........ start take clom 1 week after the last inject.

----------


## shrpskn

When I cycle Sust250 I'll shoot 250ml every 3rd day until my cycle is complete. I'll cycle at least 20 amps.

----------


## tmax

i took sus250 every third day for 11 weeks. I gained 18lbs. Lota water though, i thought. I have been off for 2 months and have kept about 10 lbs. Strenghth gaines were good. I have lost about 20 lbs on my bench since getting done.

----------


## catlovesfood

Im gonna cycle sust 250 eod, and try to gain 40lbs!

----------


## catlovesfood

you posted this before..

----------


## ouchthathurts

......

----------


## ppirie1

I just bought 10 amps of omnadren , but from looking at the forums that is not enough. My source suggested that I take 1 amp for the first week, 2 amps the following 3 weeks, and then 1 amp the last week, this doesnt seem like it is enough. I was looking for something to stack with it, but since this is really my first time taking roids, I have read that maybe I shouldnt stack the first time, to just go with one to see how it affects my body, I guess I am just looking for any opinions.

----------


## ouchthathurts

......

----------


## ppirie1

> Omnadren actually is a stack - of a different variety. 4 different types (called esters) of testosterone all designed to enter the blood at different times. Omnadren is somewhat similiar to sustanon and really difficult to cycle properly. If it were my first cycle I'd shoot one ml every other day but this only gives you 4-6 weeks of varying degrees of testosterone. If you could, I'd try to get something to give you an anabolic taper at the end. like d-bol.



I am just trying to get my measurements down, and trying to learn this stuff to make sure I am doing it right. 1 amp = 250 mg????????? So 1 ml would be ???. Also I have read when since it takes about a month, varying for different people of course, that I should take a faster acting roid, like d-bol, in the beginning as a kick start. But you mentioned tapering at the end??? Appreciate all the help.

----------


## ouchthathurts

.......

----------


## ppirie1

> perhaps I was pretty vague...
> read the following thread:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=159
> 
> I'm not exactly sure who the originally posted this information but whoever did, helped me understand the pharmacokinetics of sustanon 250 (yes, that's 250mg/ml)
> 
> I think you should read some of the educational threads too... here's a great one:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...67&postcount=1


I appreciate the help. I have read what you sent and it was very informative. I am pretty sure I understand now the differences between the esters, long and short and why you should shoot EOD or ED. I think if I would have known better that I would have gotten another AS. But I have it so whats done is done. But again I have read conflicting reports. The 1st link you said described how and why you should take sus/omna, which I get, and the 2nd link stated to try lower doses your first cycle, or maybe he wasnt talking about sus/ omna. Damn, allot of *hit to learn about this. A couple years ago I took deca , no reading, no pct, diet sucked, I can see why I didnt gain that much. I am just trying to get it right this time. Very informative site this is. Again thanks.

----------


## ouchthathurts

......

----------


## Anonymous252525

:No No:  :No No:  :No No:  :No No: dont do this again

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------

